# Jboss 6 and 7



## minimike (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I was wondering why Jboss 5.1 is the highest available version in the ports. So I want to ask now about a newer version coming in the future?

Cheers,
Darko


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2011)

`cd /usr/ports/java/jboss5 && make maintainer`

That would be a more trustworthy source of information.


----------

